# Early Lemond Ti...



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)

The 2000-2004 or so Lemond Ti, my brother told me that he thought the bikes were built by one of the top builders out the the Mass. area. I think from Fat cycles or Seven, does anyone recall this?


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*History lesson*



mav616 said:


> The 2000-2004 or so Lemond Ti, my brother told me that he thought the bikes were built by one of the top builders out the the Mass. area. I think from Fat cycles or Seven, does anyone recall this?


To be an "early" Lemond, you'd have to go back another dozen years or so. Lemon owned and operated a company selling frames under the Lemond name from the late '80s until 1995. Lemond never had any manufacturing capacity, and all Lemond frames were made by other builders.

In 1995, Lemond sold his brand name to Trek. Since then, all Lemonds have been made by Trek. I'm not sure about all Lemond models, but at least all the steel and titanium frames were made in-house by Trek.

The first titanium Lemonds in the early '90s (pre-Trek) were made in Denver by Clark-Kent cycles.

Fat City Cycles was bought out in and it's operations moved out of Massachusetts and merged with Serrotta Cycles in upstate New York in 1994. Fat City Cycles was bought back by founder Chris Chance in 1997 and moved to Vermont, where it continued to operate until about 2000, when it was shut-down for good (Serrotta was also bought back by founder Ben Serrotta).

I don't believe Seven Cycles has ever produced frames to be sold under another brand, and certainly not for Trek/Lemond.


----------



## brianlve (Nov 7, 2003)

*I am not sure you have a ti lemond anymore*

I am not sure you have a ti lemond anymore


----------



## brianlve (Nov 7, 2003)

*Where is my Litespeed ti tricycle*

Uncle Brent,
You do want to buy me a Litespeed ti tricycle...don't you?
I thought you loved me and wanted only the best tricycle for me...and oh yeah, I need one for Michelle luv luv also...So that will be two Litespeeds for me and my sister...
And Dad, can just keep that Lemond ti you never ride...You wont notice.
Hugs Alec


----------



## brianlve (Nov 7, 2003)

*PS Lili*

Mommy says she wants one too. A litespeed ti tricycle.
Alec


----------



## brianlve (Nov 7, 2003)

*see ya in seattle*

southwest...30 minutes later.
b


----------



## brianlve (Nov 7, 2003)

thanks for the ti lemond.


----------

